# Is it safe?



## PinkPunisher (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm always looking for cheap substrates since I made my 8'x4'x4' and these look like they would save me a bundle, from what I read there 100% organic/natural coconut by product (husks?).

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396676732&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443304542&bmUID=1225763034271&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true">http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/produ ... earch=true</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.homehardware.ca/Products/index/show/product/I5011955/name/mulch_garden_beyond_mulch_2_1cuft">http://www.homehardware.ca/Products/ind ... ch_2_1cuft</a><!-- m -->

They expand to 12 sq feet of mulch which would really come in handy and for $6.99, its a steal! Mix in Topsoil, maybe a bag or two of pet store mulch for the actual "chunks & chips" and I think it would made a pretty darn good bedding for my tegus.

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 22, 2008)

I wish I could help, but I have never used the stuff.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Nov 22, 2008)

No worries Bobby, I ended up getting all the answers from a Canadian forum from people who have used it. I need roughly 4-6 block of it but I love the stuff. I only bought 1 of each to first try it out and like I said I love it. 

It holds humidity really well and is extremely easy to make, a little messy but you only need to wash out your mixing bin if thats a big deal. It also holds a burrow fairly well, I'm looking forward to fulling the whole cage with it. I had half the cage full for the longest time because I couldn't find anything around here to use! 

Spencer


----------

